# Fiat Ducato 2.3 130 2007 Timing Belt.



## El Veterano (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone have any advice on this please? 
I've done a belt change myself in the past on other vehicles, but I just don't have the time these days. So I'm going to bite the bullet and get the timing belt/ cam belt done on our Fiat Ducato 2007 (new shape) 130 multijet. Therefore it is now pushing 8 years old and with 51k on the clock. The service book states 112k belt change or 5 years whichever is the sooner, so it is way overdue by that. But I have read various service intervals for belt changes from 5 years to 7 years (so it still needs doing) and even leaving them until 70k, and in one case 138k (!) regardless of age. I've had a couple of prices £350 + VAT and £400 + VAT, both including all parts, pulleys etc and including the water pump. Both said that it would knock about £70 off if the water pump didn't need replacing..


----------



## sak (Jun 5, 2015)

Change the water pump as well it is false economy not to as they can fail a couple of months after a belt change and you have had at least 3 years on borrowed time, a coolant / anti freeze change will be due anyway.


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 5, 2015)

I would have the pump replaced as the old one would be handy for a spare.


----------



## jimbad (Jun 5, 2015)

*cam belt change*



El Veterano said:


> Anyone have any advice on this please?
> I've done a belt change myself in the past on other vehicles, but I just don't have the time these days. So I'm going to bite the bullet and get the timing belt/ cam belt done on our Fiat Ducato 2007 (new shape) 130 multijet. Therefore it is now pushing 8 years old and with 51k on the clock. The service book states 112k belt change or 5 years whichever is the sooner, so it is way overdue by that. But I have read various service intervals for belt changes from 5 years to 7 years (so it still needs doing) and even leaving them until 70k, and in one case 138k (!) regardless of age. I've had a couple of prices £350 + VAT and £400 + VAT, both including all parts, pulleys etc and including the water pump. Both said that it would knock about £70 off if the water pump didn't need replacing..



Hi  had mine changed by dories of sway new forest hampshire about 4years ago for £250 did,nt need the water pump changed tho


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 5, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> I would have the pump replaced as the old one would be handy for a spare.



Agreed, and would normally do that, but we will be selling this MH this year for a new or at least newer one, probably LHD and quite possibly French as we are going to be spending a lot more time there, (possibly moving there) and other parts of Europe from this year onwards (retiring).


----------



## eddyt (Jun 5, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Anyone have any advice on this please?
> I've done a belt change myself in the past on other vehicles, but I just don't have the time these days. So I'm going to bite the bullet and get the timing belt/ cam belt done on our Fiat Ducato 2007 (new shape) 130 multijet. Therefore it is now pushing 8 years old and with 51k on the clock. The service book states 112k belt change or 5 years whichever is the sooner, so it is way overdue by that. But I have read various service intervals for belt changes from 5 years to 7 years (so it still needs doing) and even leaving them until 70k, and in one case 138k (!) regardless of age. I've had a couple of prices £350 + VAT and £400 + VAT, both including all parts, pulleys etc and including the water pump. Both said that it would knock about £70 off if the water pump didn't need replacing..



 the official job time to complete timing belt change is 2.55 hours labour plus price of parts. Your best off finding a garage
thats not vat registered and charges 30 pound a hour use aftermarket parts from say euro car parts get whole job for 170 pound.
0r just leave it and sell it without the belt change as it still under the milage


----------



## The laird (Jun 5, 2015)

Done all pulleys ,tensioner,pump and belt on my 2,5 to ducatto hymer.trained and worked pugs at edin main dealer,trust me in doing all and get the crank pulley inspected if not renewed also as it can cause some damage when it breaks up.it is a damper as well as a pulley,this work is not cheap but compared to an engine failure?


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi El Veterano,

It may pay you to ask the garage if you have a belt or chain,I have a new shape 2009 Fiat Ducato 100 Multijet and it has a chain timing belt but i am not sure about the 130.

Snowbirds.





El Veterano said:


> Anyone have any advice on this please?
> I've done a belt change myself in the past on other vehicles, but I just don't have the time these days. So I'm going to bite the bullet and get the timing belt/ cam belt done on our Fiat Ducato 2007 (new shape) 130 multijet. Therefore it is now pushing 8 years old and with 51k on the clock. The service book states 112k belt change or 5 years whichever is the sooner, so it is way overdue by that. But I have read various service intervals for belt changes from 5 years to 7 years (so it still needs doing) and even leaving them until 70k, and in one case 138k (!) regardless of age. I've had a couple of prices £350 + VAT and £400 + VAT, both including all parts, pulleys etc and including the water pump. Both said that it would knock about £70 off if the water pump didn't need replacing..


----------

